# Bilderrahmen Online um Bild setzen + Bildbearbeitung



## DarkRaver (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich suche ein Script welches ähnlich wie das von Technobase.FM aufgebaut ist. Dieses script ist per Javascript geschrieben(lege ich meine Hand für ins feuer).
Ich habe einfach mal ein Video mit Hypercam(sorry für die schlechte Qualität) gemacht und hoffe ihr kennt so ein Script.
Hier das Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y0f2Nqf8Ks

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell eine Antwort geben.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
DarkRaver

PS.: Nicht wundern wegen dem dummen Bild


----------



## Maik (1. Januar 2010)

Hi,

dann warten wir erstmal, bis das YouTube-Video verfügbar ist 



			
				http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y0f2Nqf8Ks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dieses Video wurde noch nicht verarbeitet.



Oder du verrätst uns, wo sich auf technobase.fm besagtes Script versteckt.

mfg Maik


----------



## DarkRaver (1. Januar 2010)

Es ist jetzt verarbeitet nur da steht grade noch Error 
Habs ja eben auch erst hochgeladen^^
Ich habe eben nochmal nachgeguckt jetzt ist es verfügbar bei Youtube.
Hier in nem Popup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=4Y0f2Nqf8Ks

MFG

PS.: Ich lade immer hoch und schreibe schon nebenbei


----------



## CPoly (1. Januar 2010)

Paar Sekunden Google:
http://deepliquid.com/projects/Jcrop/demos.php?demo=live_crop
http://www.defusion.org.uk/code/javascript-image-cropper-ui-using-prototype-scriptaculous/


----------



## DarkRaver (1. Januar 2010)

Ok ich habe 2 Stunden gegoogelt und es nicht gefunden...
Wie kann ich das ganze nun mit dem Rahmen noch machen weil das ist nur die Verarbeitung an sich.


----------



## CPoly (1. Januar 2010)

DarkRaver hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das ganze nun mit dem Rahmen noch machen weil das ist nur die Verarbeitung an sich.



Ich versteh nicht ganz. Wenn du dem ersten Link folgst, findest ein hervorragendes Plugin für JQuery(ein wiederum hervorragendes Javascript Framework) für das Auswählen des Ausschnittes und noch eine PHP Beispiel für die Weiterverarbeitung.


----------

